# A. Burgess on Professing Christians are Externally in Covenant with God



## Travis Fentiman (Apr 24, 2015)

If it is of interest, Anthony Burgess on Professing Christians are Externally in Covenant with God (a 5 page section from his Spiritual Refining) has been made available in easier to read English. Burgess was a Westminster divine. 


I have found this to be a very helpful introduction to what is often neglected in our day, the Christian's covenantal privileges and obligations to God. Reading the piece very much works upon the heart, to make sure that we are not resting in an external holiness, but that we have been purified inwardly and savingly.


Hope it may be of help to others as well.


----------

